# Snoway 22 Polycarbonate Blade Replacement



## apkape (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a Snoway 22, 6' 8" plow that I punched a hole in and had to replace it. Here are the steps I took to replace it.

Call a local plastic shop and have them cut you a polycarbonate piece of plastic. Dimensions are 72 1/2" x 20 3/8", 1/8" thick. Polycarbonate sheets come in 4' x 8' sections, so you can have them cut you two blades. The cost of the two plastic blade replacements are less than half of one from the manufacturer. Make sure the polycarbonate has UV protection built in it.

Remove the bottom wear strip of the blade.

Remove old plastic blade by placing your foot on the blade and pushing down to the ground. After a couple of kicks, it will come out.

Take your blade frame off and lay it on the ground with the front of the blade frame up.

Start by putting the new plastic blade in to top grove of the blade frame.

Press the new plastic blade down in place with knee or foot when putting the wear strip back on. This will bend the plastic blade and clears it from the holes when you replace the wear strip. This is easier if you have two people and one can stand on the plastic blade to add pressure. Be sure to keep pressure on the plastic blade as you screw the bots back on. The pressure helps keeps conformity of the plastic blade. 

Hope this helps.


----------

